# Florida vs Arizona



## Ellesmera (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi, I am about to start the process of obtaining a visa or greencard to the states through nursing. I Currently live in Devon, England. I will be married in a few months and am hoping to start a family VERY soon after.
Me and my partner both love the sun and are only considering the southern states for a move. The two that have particularly caught our eye is florida and Arizona. I was hoping for some pro's and cons or recommendations. As I say I hope to have a young child/ren by the time we move over- I am expecting it to take a while. I was raised by the coast and would love to be by the sea- but I understand that i may have to compromise on that. 
Arizona appeals due to the dry rather than humid heat, interesting place to be, nice style of houses.
Florida appeals cause I dream of evening walks on the beach watching the sunset, warm warm warm and a shorter flight back to England to visit family. 

I want a brutally honest opinion of both or new recommendations you think I may like.
Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Do you have a job offer? Is your partner American?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

How are you obtaining a Green Card through nursing?

There is a country song about buying ocean front property in Arizona:>)

Have you been to FL/AZ? Have you been there during the peaks in winter and summer?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

twostep said:


> How are you obtaining a Green Card through nursing?
> 
> There is a country song about buying ocean front property in Arizona:>)
> 
> Have you been to FL/AZ? Have you been there during the peaks in winter and summer?


Arizona has much nicer weather in my opinion. Florida is SO humid in the summer. Also Florida is packed with tourist. But if you want the beach then you want Florida, you just have to put up with the sticky, hot, and humid weather.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The work visa comes first - the Green card follows and is applied for by the employer.

So you need to get the work visa first.

Thought that work visas for foreign nurses was halted some years ago.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Crawford said:


> The work visa comes first - the Green card follows and is applied for by the employer.
> 
> So you need to get the work visa first.
> 
> Thought that work visas for foreign nurses was halted some years ago.


I did too Crawford.

I thought it was unless nurses had a higher degree and were very specialized.

Why does America shut its doors to foreign nurses? | The Daily Caller


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Beach lover? Has to be Florida. I have been to Florida many times. My wife wants to move there. On our last vacation there, we stayed in a house at Ormond Beach which is just south of Daytona Beach. My wife loved it so much she wants us to retire there and has been looking at houses for sale. I must admit it was fabulous walking along the beach at sunrise and watching dolphins swimming not far from the shore. I also love St. Petersburg, Clearwater, Destin, Sanibel, Fort Lauderdale, and many other places in Florida.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

2fargone said:


> Arizona has much nicer weather in my opinion. Florida is SO humid in the summer. Also Florida is packed with tourist. But if you want the beach then you want Florida, you just have to put up with the sticky, hot, and humid weather.


Humid? Ever been to Tucson when it's humid? I have. Sweat dripping off me.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sceedule A nurse visa stoppped in 2006 by POTUS 

although a few highly specialised may get H1B visa 
there were 3 last year


----------



## angelrn60 (Sep 9, 2013)

I am a nurse, U.S citizen who has lived in many states In my lifetime and Florida is one of those. I currently live in Houston texas and of Florida to texas I will take texas. Florida is very hot and humid from April to October depending on where you live. North Florida gets seasons and winter which can have chilly days. But is a welcomed break from the heat. South Florida is very hot but nice for about 4 months in the winter but very populated and more expensive because its where the tourists go. I would keep to north Florida such as Jacksonville or around that area where it is more of working communities but beaches are nearby.
Now to confuse you give Houston texas a thought. We are 40 minutes from the beach and 5 hours from New Orleans where mardi gras is. It is hot here in the summer but humidity varies and gorgeous in fall and spring with low humidity. It is cheap to live here and offers what Florida does minus all the tourist stuff. The people here are so much more welcoming compared to Florida and I am saying that as a US citizen. Texas has a lot of Spanish as well as people from all over the world and use to it. Florida has a tourist mentality which I don't like. The 2 states are alike in that neither have a state tax on wages. And also have homesteading on your home which gives you a tax break. More importantly texas doesn't have the frequency of hurricaines Florida does!! Be very careful where you locate in Florida! 
Hope this helps and if I can help anymore let me know. Welcome to the states.


----------

